
Paris just made all public transportation free to decrease air pollution - Xcelerate
http://www.businessinsider.com/paris-smog-problem-2016-12
======
ganeshkrishnan
I am in Paris at the moment. When we drove from the airport , only odd
numbered vehicles were allowed in the city center so all even numbered
vehicles had to exit the freeway and were stuck in traffic jam.

This in turn increased the travel time for half of the vehicles and pollution
due to the jam

------
ommunist
Hope they added wagons. Underground experience in Paris was odd few years ago,
to say the least.

